# AFAW 13' 6nbait field test



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was able to spend a couple of hours field testing the 13' 6nbait rod yesterday. I REALLY like this rod. It is powerful, easy to cast and performs on par with rods costing over twice as much. 


Results;

Hatteras Cast with 6 oz tourney sinker - 635'
Hatteras Cast with 8 oz pyramid sinker - 539'
Pendulum cast - 150 gram (only one cast) - 695'

The wind played a little havoc with the audio but you can hear it pretty well I think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo_2nGKhutw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7pRhI3LVho

The 6nbait is comes in 9', 10', 11', 12' and 13'. The 9-12' rods come with reel seats and the 13' comes with stainless steel coasters. Rods come fully built, blanks not available.

I think these rods are going to be a hit!!

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Tommy.*

It's always good to look at your video's and learn something new. The 13 foot 6nbait rod looked very good. My question is what makes this rod worth half of what the beach is selling for? Or if you want to reverse that what makes the beach worth twice the money. It seems from the video that these rods load similar, and one max's outs 8nbait , the other 10nbait. I know fugi guides aren't cheap but it would have to be some other serious compromises to get the rod down to half of what the beach cost.



Kwesi


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That is a good question. AFAW sets the pricing and I know that the 6nbait is geared more toward the mass market than the custom or factory custom market. That being said, the build quality and performance are very very high in the 6nbait.

My guess would be a combination of components and material.

Tommy


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

There is a big difference in the price of materials, for instance to make a slim diameter rod they need to use high modulus carbon, thats almost double the price of standard carbon, then you have other parts of the process that take more time...all adds up to $$$$$$$$$ Powerful = material = $

Tom.:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

oh ok... so you're saying the blank is of lesser qaulity


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Its not cut and dry to say a rod that will cost less than another is not of the same quality....you asked a question and I tried to help with a truthful answer...it looks like your turning that around. I'm not saying that at all.....what I am saying is that depending on the design of some blanks the price will differ because of the material needed to get a certain action..... *"quality" *is not the right word, I said *slim *is expensive, because of the materials they have to use to make slim strong.....if you want *slim *and *powerful *then the materials used become more expensive.

Being honest, I am in the tackle business and have rods made just like Julian does....I know that AFAW rods are very well priced for the quality they are....that in itself causes some to ask the same question as you did....at the end of the day your getting a very good deal with an AFAW rod......Geeeez!! Tommy, now will you put me on the payroll

Tom.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

impressive distances and nice video's too.
compare the price of such a rod to a zziplex or century i think it is not bad at all!!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Novel idea same casting rating just different lenghts , Is it done with just a shorter butt or are these rods 50/50 .


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*distance butt to reel seat*

Tommy I want either the 13 or the 12.

I'll be back after dinner. Put my name on a 13 unless that seat is 30 in on the 12. chow.


I can order the reel seat or what ever.
whip it on = wrap it with line and coat it ?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

RockhopperUK said:


> ...at the end of the day your getting a very good deal with an AFAW rod......Geeeez!! Tommy, now will you put me on the payroll
> 
> Tom.


Hey Tom if you are on the payrolll , can I get a friends and neigbors discount on a Ahh..FAW
rod??????? hehehe


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*conn*

they are all 50/50 rods.. the actions aren't exactly the same on all of them... I should have an entire set in my hands by the weekend..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*thanks Tom*

not trying to be an A$$ just had some ?'s


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*AFAW Rods and Other Stuff in the Tackle Business*

"Being honest, I am in the tackle business and have rods made just like Julian does....I know that AFAW rods are very well priced for the quality they are....that in itself causes some to ask the same question as you did....at the end of the day your getting a very good deal with an AFAW rod......Geeeez!! Tommy, now will you put me on the payroll."

Tom.

Well said Rockhopper! As a very satisfied user, I certainly agree about the quality / value statement of the AFAW line of rods. My pair of matched AFAW "Surf" rods with their Navy Blue and Gold windings are the first rods selected for each trip -- leaving other custom rods with similar characteristics to remain in the garage.

I'll get one of these AFAW 6nbait rods soon. It sounds like the perfect rod to show the snowbird students in my surf fishing classes. Some of them winch when holding $400 rods as a "starter", and I have difficulty in promoting a product that I don't use.

While speaking of quality products in the "tackle business", I wish to take this opportunity to promote the line of Surf Fisherman's organizational products that are designed by our own Rockhopper for the Ian Golds line of surf fishing goods that are so popular in the UK. 

I use Ian Golds "Fishing Luggage" each trip I make to the beach. ALL of these fishing luggage pieces are designed with the Surf Fisherman in mind -- not the fly fisherman or the boat fisherman, but the man who fishes from the beach. All are extremely well made (rugged and attractive) and are perfect for the two rod walk-on fisherman, who may have a bit of a hike to get to his favorite spot. Or, those like myself, who use a "hand truck" style fishing cart as opposed to the larger Fishinmate types. Many pieces, such as the "Trace Wallets" and "Reel Carrying Cases" are ideal for keeping your rigs organized and your reels protected.

With new and better products designed for surf fishing, perhaps we'll no longer appear as the "poor cousins" of the fishing fraternity -- the guys who can't afford a boat, as we are often perceived in Florida.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

pictures of those products would be nicer.
i am a sucker for pictures.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*AFAW 6nbait Rods*

The only pictures I'd ever attempt to upload would have grandkids involved.

I don't wish to hijack this thread in any fashion. I am a fan of the AFAW rods and the service Tommy does in his field testing of these fine rods. I was merely attempting to add credibility to Rockhopper's awareness of the tackle trade and his knowledge of the products coming from the UK. Sorry if my post stifled discussion on the topic.

Back to the AFAW 6nbait rods.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tommy, How are the guides on that rod? Not being Fuji, Any idea what type they are?...Also, do you know the sizes?(of the guides)
Thanks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

good vids tommy 




Jesse


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Many kudos to all involved in trying to get us things that will actually help.


----------



## superappman (Sep 9, 2007)

seems like a great rod. 
have a question, having gotten into some king mackeral fishing, and just gotten into trying to cast my anchor rod for distance.
In the process have gotten interested in distance casting.
I am using a 12ft ugly stick and a shakespear spinning reel that I picked up about 3 years at walmart to do some cat fishing with.
I have went to the local high school and can throw my anchor, not sure of the weight, but it is the same kind of anchor that you would if fishing off the end of a pier and throwing out the anchor before you attach the bait fish with the fighting stick.
I am using just a standard two hand overhead type cast which is about the only way you can cast when a dozen or more people are at the end of the pier.
I can throw this about 270-300 feet with pretty good accuracy.
I would like to get another 50-60 feet. I am wondering which is the most important item, the rod or the reel.
I am new to this, and prefer the spinning type reel.
I am thinking about ordering one of the new rods ( do they break apart for traveling?), and also a new reel.
Would love to be able to throw 125-150 yards.
I only get a chance to pratice on saturday afternoons, in the last couple of weeks, using techniques that I have seen in the video, have gone from around 70 yards to around 85-90 yards.
As you can see my goal is to be able to cast out farther from the end of the pier to about 150 yards, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Luggage*



HellRhaY said:


> pictures of those products would be nicer.
> i am a sucker for pictures.


I had to check it out too. Most of us US guys probably don't have the same distance problem. We can get pretty close to our holes.

http://www.iangoldstackle.com/Luggage.aspx


----------

